# 489 visa



## raaya (Mar 11, 2017)

Hello everyone

I am planning to migrate my option is 489 visa can someone advise isvit worth takibg that visa as i dont want to land in australia only to findbout that employers filter on basis of pr and citizenship and dificult to find job with 489 visa

My background is 9 years experience in royal bank of scotland as client service manager for corporate banking

I am not prepared to do taci driver or department store jobs

I am an indian by nationality 

Is it worth taking plunge

All views welcome

Thanks


----------

